# Business management software



## Identity Ink (May 28, 2015)

Please share info on different business management software programs? I have been looking into Printavo, Shopworx, Priceit, etc...

What do you use?

Pros and cons?


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Impressions Magazine ran a three-part series on business management software about a year ago. Here's the links:

A Business Software Roundtable — Part 1

A Business Software Roundtable — Part 2

A Business Software Roundtable — Part 3


----------



## Identity Ink (May 28, 2015)

Awesome, thanks.


----------



## DeeSolution14 (Dec 16, 2014)

I had try a few software's and I swear by ShopWorks, I complete different types of embellished products and OnSite 8 is able to handle the different components and contract work as well. I no longer need a 3 paper carbon process no more and my trustee board for production. Just go onto the web site and hit the demo button or the video. Hopefully this helps and good luck!


----------



## harryvent (Aug 8, 2016)

I own a small company, for my experiences in business. I surely notify that to everyone is customer management, retention is important in any type of business fields. My startup periods faced a lot of problems in management activity. Then I used management software Apptivo, it assists to handle all business process without any difficulty. Try to reach out them. I think it's helpful to your business management.


----------



## MidwestTees (Jan 28, 2015)

ShopWorks is really worth a look. They have good documentation and enough of a user base that you can find answers on how to use it. There are many users on this site as well that would be a good resource. Let us know what works!


----------



## Shallena66 (Jul 26, 2017)

How much does ShopWorks cost? there is no cost information on their website which usually means it is too expensive for me... lol... so thought i would ask... thanks in advance


----------



## Revan (Nov 30, 2017)

There are really many types of them, which certain ones do you need? And what's your goal for using them, I mean, do you have a small company or a huge one? 
I recommend you to look through various inventory and warehouse management systems, they're the most popular ones in case of business. If you business isn't big you can even use simple apps and even Excel, in some cases that's really enough. But if no, than it's better to install a professional one like ShopWorks, Apptivo (it's considered as one of the best), http://www.meadewillis.com/ , Invoceira, Unleashed and so on. Yeah, they're rather expensive but having such system is one of the best solutions for business (especially for the types connected with selling goods) because it corrdinates amost all processes for it, I mean various parts of supply chains. This software controls all steps for it (like ordering and shipping goods), inventory levels and warehousing. These are the basic features of it but in case there's much more for them, also you can choose the one which will be more concentrated on certain parts of supply chains like selling and ordering, the certain ones which is more important for your company.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

I'd truly recommend just trying all of them. See how Support is with each, see how close you can get to your work flow, how much they work on and improve their platform, how your staff likes it, etc. 

Keep in mind, you're usually not going to get everything under the sun that you need but you'll get close.


----------



## Warrah (Jan 14, 2015)

Does anyone have any suggestions for a small shop, but it has to NOT be on the cloud (our internet is expensive and unreliable)?


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Your best bet would be a desktop based QuickBooks


----------



## Warrah (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi Printavo, 
Yes - we have that and it is excellent - I'm looking for something additional that will allow me to manage job orders/WIP...
any thoughts?
Cheers


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Warrah said:


> Hi Printavo,
> Yes - we have that and it is excellent - I'm looking for something additional that will allow me to manage job orders/WIP...
> any thoughts?
> Cheers


Desktop-based? Possibly FastManager? 

You lose a lot of flexibility not being in the cloud though. 
- Tied to licenses
- Problems if computer crashes
- Deal with computer errors and upgrades
- Can't work from home or on the go


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Warrah said:


> but it has to NOT be on the cloud (our internet is expensive and unreliable)?


Hard to imagine a business thriving today without internet.

Also hard to imagine all sources of internet unreliable in your area? 

Satellite? Cellular? Dial up.


----------



## Shallena66 (Jul 26, 2017)

splathead said:


> Hard to imagine a business thriving today without internet.
> 
> Also hard to imagine all sources of internet unreliable in your area?
> 
> Satellite? Cellular? Dial up.



I am in the same situation with my internet... it is totally unbelievable until you are in the situation. I am in it and can not understand why I cant get it when people 2 miles up the road have it... The only option we have had for internet is dsl and our upload and download were about 2 and less than 1. We just upgraded to satellite which just became available... cost is 4 times the amount but speed is much better... but still unreliable as it drops off for hours and sometimes a day or 2 at a time. Very frustrating to say the least.


----------



## Warrah (Jan 14, 2015)

We are VERY remote. I may be wrong, but are probably the most remote embroidery business in the world. There is only one internet provider here, it has a government sanctioned monopoly, and they make the most of it in terms of charges. Today we've had internet about 20% of the time, though to be fair it's usually much better, but we can't rely on having data on the web we can't get to. It's a restriction you learn to deal with.


----------



## DarrenA (Nov 13, 2012)

We've been having some real difficulty with Shopworks. We've been using it for 3 weeks, we told Jay the owner that we wanted a refund because it was so complex and complicated and that it was hurting our business. Not to mention it's full of bugs. He refused. So we're stuck with it, and we're going to end up paying the bank for it and using something else.


----------



## Adman21 (Mar 31, 2014)

I have used Shopworks for over 10 years and am leaving for Printavo. Pretty impressed with their offering and follow up. Time will tell but we have grown to a point where we can't continue with SW. Great product, please don't get me wrong but, for our needs cloud-based is the only logical cost effective way to go.


----------



## espeinc (Aug 30, 2008)

DarrenA said:


> We've been having some real difficulty with Shopworks. We've been using it for 3 weeks, we told Jay the owner that we wanted a refund because it was so complex and complicated and that it was hurting our business. Not to mention it's full of bugs. He refused. So we're stuck with it, and we're going to end up paying the bank for it and using something else.


As it is with any software that is created for a specific industry, there is absolutely no way to make everyone happy. Whoever is creating the software must use a wide array of options so to please a wide variety of users. This is why any software becomes either too much or too little for anyone's needs.
And this is where it becomes even more important to consider a custom made app that works for YOUR business. 

As far as not getting a refund after 3 weeks seems a bit odd but the only way to really figure out who is on the right in this case is to look at the fine print on the contract you signed.

One way or the other, you've decided to look for something else and you might be surprised that out of all the options out there, you will find out that you are either missing some or they offer stuff that you do not need.

Start thinking about a custom made app.


----------



## neeltones (Jun 16, 2021)

The latest thing I read about was payroll software. It is super helpful for business management. HR payroll software is a specialist solution that will streamline all of your processes relating to making payments to your employees. Repetitive tasks are automated, providing real-time data that can aid with your calculations. Whenever the time comes to pay your employees, which is often once a month for a lot of businesses, your payroll software is going to automatically record their pay, as well as calculating any deductions, including tax. Your payroll solution will then determine how much Employers’ National Insurance your business is going to have to pay on every worker’s salary. For more information visit Payroll Software | Ultimate 2021 Guide | Prices & Features Comparisons


----------

